
Show HN: All the day's news distilled into one newsletter - awwstn
http://www.inside.com
======
exolymph
The tagline should be "all the headlines I already see on Facebook and
Twitter".

~~~
awwstn
Makes sense!

A majority of our users actually report spending significantly less time on
Facebook and Twitter after subscribing. We try to deliver all the most
interesting and important news with information-dense summaries and lots of
contextual links – so there's definitely overlap with what many of us see in
our FB/Twitter feeds, but for me (and lots of our users) those feeds tend to
be noisy, inefficient ways to get a daily rundown of what's happening in the
world (although they are great for breaking news, discussions, and lots of
other things).

~~~
exolymph
Kudos for replying graciously to a snarky comment =P

